# Dog Proof Trash Can



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

There must be a way. 

The hoodlums have discovered the trash. It wasn't because they nosed around for it, it's because the cats kept opening the cupboard beneath the kitchen sink to climb in and snooze. The scent of old, rotting garbage captivated the hoodlums and they were beckoned over by a sexy hand of decay, gesturing them to "come hither" and take in the goods.

And take in the goods they did. 

I have woken up to them rooting in the trash, (at which point I work on teaching them to stay OUT of the FRICKEN garbage!!!), I have woken up to garbage all over the house, come home to garbage all over the house and if that isn't bad enough, it's dangerous for them because yes, at one point, I did have some fried chicken bones in the trash and these idiots ate them. All of them. I'm surprised they didn't kill themselves.

So I tried child proof locks. 

That works GREAT on the cats but now that the hoodlums know about the trash, the child proof locks produced hoodlums who scratched up the cabinet area to get in. Getting that fixed is going to be expensive and I'm not pleased at all.

Most of the time I do not catch them in the act so I'm a bit lost as how to proceed since everyone says you can't say diddly to a dog AFTER the fact, (although I'll still bring the trash to their face and say, "leave it", and they turn their heads guiltily...), and have succumbed to putting the trash can in the shower while I sleep or go to work but that is not a permanent solution.

So, I would like to know two things:

a) What is a good dog proof kitchen garbage can? And I mean, GOOD one because these two punks are not stupid. And they are determined to disobey.

II) Training tips.

I will be doing both, regardless. I would like to know how to train them to STAY OUT of the dang trash, my GOD please, you are driving me insane, stay out of the trash, and I will be getting a dog proof trash can, (if such a thing exists), because I cannot train my cats to stay out. They don't care what I say. 

My sanity appreciates any suggestions and advice.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

My dogs have access to the entire house when we are gone and sleeping. All I do is just take the trash out when we are going to be gone and before we go to bed. I don't leave *anything* in the trash, let alone anything that would give off a stinky smell good sent for them. Even if they did open the cabinet door, there is nothing in there for them to get into, but an empty trash can....and we all know that that's no fun. LOL.....

Set them up for success by taking away the temptation.....that's my motto. :biggrin:


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

I like BRT's suggestion, just wanted to add,

When my mom was growing up her dog Wow would get into the trash no matter what. Every day. As soon as backs were turned.
So my grandmother got one of those countertop ceramic things that looks like a big cookie jar, for trash. She kept the big trash can in the garage and would just empty the little ceramic thing into it whenever necessary, every couple of days or so. The thing was kept next to the sink and was never bothered by Wow again.
Just an idea.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

First off, there is NO dog proof trash can. Even the ones with locking lids can be beaten, smashed and mauled into submission! I know from experience...oh, unless you want to invest in a bear proof trash can :tongue:

Second, space management is a GREAT training tool, no...make that ESSENTIAL training tool. Managing the environment your dogs live in is a HUGE deal in raising dogs that are set up to make the right choices and ultimately succeed. By managing their space, you can set them up for making good choices. 

How do you manage your dogs' environment? Take away the opportunities your dogs have to make the wrong choices. Which means, take the trash away to a truly secure area. In the garage, locked in a room somewhere. But not anywhere near where they can have access to it, or damage something trying to get to it. What we do, is lock the kitchen trash up in the spare room when we are not directly using it. If we are cooking or cleaning it is out for easy access, at all other times it is locked up so that the dogs cannot make the wrong choices by getting into it. This took a LOT of training....but training of ourselves. Whenever the dogs got into the trash, it was because WE left it out...giving them the opportunity to make the wrong choice. We are still working on training ourselves but every once in a while we slip up and get punished by coming home to trash strewn about the whole house. You'd think we would learn faster 

One thing that you CANNOT do, is get angry AFTER they have gotten into the trash, you've missed your chance. Just clean up the mess without a fuss. Actually one thing that I have found really helps when I'm angry at the dogs is to talk sweetly to them, but say how much you'd like to string them up by their toes. That way they don't get the hint that you're mad. At least there is ONE upside to dogs not knowing what you are saying exactly. Some people misunderstand the body language their dogs give them when they come home to a disaster of trash everywhere. They think that the dogs KNOWS it did something wrong, and is guilty for it. This is just not so, the "guilty" body language the dog gives is actually scared, nervous, or uneasy signals because its learned that when the human gets home Fido gets beat for getting into the trash, BUT the dog doesn't make the connection of doing something bad...if they did, they wouldn't get into the trash when you're not home!

If you catch them RED PAWED in the trash, by all means take them to time out. Don't get angry, yelling, flailing, physical etc...that will just scare the  out of your dog and make you look like a crazy ape not to be trusted. Stay calm, but assertive...this may take some work on your end. Grab your dog by the scruff or collar and take them directly to a time out area. Leave them there for a few minutes to think about it. Thats it. 

Good luck!


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I have a stainless steal circular trash can about 2' high and 1' in diameter. I has a lid on it and you step on a knob at the floor to open the lid. None of my animals have ever made an attempt get into it. They will get into anything left anywhere in the house but not in this trash can. It is out in the open, not in a cabinet. I have had other trash cans that one or the other dog would get into when no one was around but not this one.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> I have a stainless steal circular trash can about 2' high and 1' in diameter. I has a lid on it and you step on a knob at the floor to open the lid. None of my animals have ever made an attempt get into it. They will get into anything left anywhere in the house but not in this trash can. It is out in the open, not in a cabinet. I have had other trash cans that one or the other dog would get into when no one was around but not this one.


When i had my other pup which she always wanted in the trash i had a can like this but it was rectangular and weighed about 25lbs, i actually screwed it into my wall so that she couldn't knock it over and she (70lb apbt) was never able to get it open after i affixed it to the wall.


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

My problem is the CATS!!! Sorry, not the "cats," but the cat. Meatball is HORRIBLE about getting into the trash can. My dogs will leave it alone as long as it's closed, but Meatball will climb into the cabinet where it's kept and tear up the trash bag from the outside and pull out the contents. I've taken to putting something in front of the cabinet to keep them out, though. I DO, however, LOVE the cookie jar theory trash can. XD Might have to try that one out. haha.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

RawFedDogs said:


> I have a stainless steal circular trash can about 2' high and 1' in diameter. I has a lid on it and you step on a knob at the floor to open the lid. None of my animals have ever made an attempt get into it. They will get into anything left anywhere in the house but not in this trash can. It is out in the open, not in a cabinet. I have had other trash cans that one or the other dog would get into when no one was around but not this one.


I was thinking about one of those...wondering if it would keep them out, would they try to knock it over...maybe I'll get one and give it a try.



Tobi said:


> When i had my other pup which she always wanted in the trash i had a can like this but it was rectangular and weighed about 25lbs, i actually screwed it into my wall so that she couldn't knock it over and she (70lb apbt) was never able to get it open after i affixed it to the wall.


Yah, I've heard about doing this, unfortunately, screwing it in to a wall is not an option for me. If it was, I would do it.

Danemama...I don't know if you are just talking in general or to me, specifically but rest assured, I don't "get angry" at them and I certainly don't "beat Fido". When I say I tell them to "leave it", it's when they are sitting in the middle of the mess they made and I'm picking it up. But I'm not yelling at them. Have I given some indication that I do this to my dogs because if I had, I can assure you, I do not yell at my dogs nor have or will I ever beat them. ???? When I do catch them in the act, I give a firm, "NO!", tell them to "leave it!" and they usually go and lie down on their own. 

As far as taking the trash out every day or putting it outside, again, where I live has restrictions. None of us are allowed outside garbage cans because we live in the National Park. In the Everglades. It is very strict about what we can and cannot do. Taking out the trash every single day is also not an option unless I want to drive to the dump every single day for a small plastic bag. 

I'm trying to figure something out that will work with my living situation. I've also heard of little "traps" and I don't mean the mouse trap thing but little noise makers or things like that to try....don't know if any of them work or not. Just wanted to know if there was a trash can out there that seemed to work on keeping dogs out. Surely not everyone hides their trash in the shower or on the counter.

Anyway, I'll try the can suggested and see how that goes. Thanks.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

SerenityFL- I know you dont beat your dogs and Im incredibly and sincerely sorry my post came across that way.

I was talking in general since so many people lurk here and read. I wanted to go more into depth about the do's and dont's of this context so that they lurkers can learn, since it's a very common problem that leads to a lot of problems!

Again, truly sorry 

ETA: Now that I go back and read what I wrote and think about it...I totally see why you were upset about what I said! Here I thought I was doing good by posting a good informative post about these kinds of situations (I still do think its good for people to read) but it came across as an insult towards you! Definitely not my intention, please do forgive me :wink:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Do you have an option to put your trash can inside of a locking cabinet or just a cabinet even without a lock? Mine are in a cabinet inside the kitchen so they are out of sight. I have labs so if the garbage is out for some reason which now its not but before I had them in cabinets I had them up on the counter. So I don't know what your situation is if you can put them in a cabinet, but that works for me!


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Wait so is the trash in a cabinet? If it is then do you know any scent they find particularly revolting? Like vinegar, citrus, bengay, etc. If so you can try making the inside of the cabinet smell like that so when they try to get is, they are repulsed. Make sure the cabinet is not often left open or else they'll get used to the smell. Might not work if they really want the food, but you never know. You could also lace the contents of the trash with bitter apple. However make sure you watch the first few times with these to make sure they work. You could also put some sort of plastic on the cabinet (like a laminated poster) and stick with the baby locks. This would prevent the dogs from scratching the cabinet up because it is protected by the plastic. Then you'd just have to wait for the behavior to extinguish as they realize it does not work. I would wait util it's extinguished before fixing the cabinets just in case they get the plastic off.

But your best bet is just getting a metal trash can with a lid. To be extra safe I'd get one that has a little lock, or buy child locks for it. Then put a lifting weight in the bottom of the can so that it can't be knocked over.


----------



## 3Musketeers (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm thinking what RFD said, but to top it off, place something heavy on top of the lid while you're gone. So that, if they somehow learned to step on the pedal or tried to lift the lid, whatever is on it prevents them from doing so.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Danemama, Natalie, I wasn't upset. I was curious...wasn't sure if you were talking in general or to me, personally. I figured just in case you were talking to me, personally, that I'd let ya know, dudette, I don't do those things. I also really didn't want anyone who doesn't know me yet to think that was geared towards me, personally.

Basic human psychology and from what I understand, a little bit of dog psychology tells me that no one respects someone who yells at them. I sure don't respect anyone who does whether it's a co-worker, boss or friend...they yell at me, I lose all respect for them. I know that animals sure don't like yelling and I think they, too, lose respect for the person. 

For example, I came home today to find that the hoodlums had torn through the box of containers for the cats' food. I said nothing. I did not look at them. I completely and totally ignored them while I picked up the containers and lids. I had two options:

a) yell like a lunatic, have them cower in the corner and lose respect for me, (because yelling means you've lost control and who respects a "leader" who has lost control?) or

b) ignore them. They figure out pretty quick that I'm upset with what they've done because I'm ignoring them, (and all you dog lovers know that dogs seem to HATE being ignored...it's one of the better tricks I've learned), and they seriously start kissing my backside after that.

Guess which one I choose? 

And I think we all know how I feel about the whole physical stuff with dogs...considering another post I wrote not too long ago.

Anyway, no, I wasn't upset, I decided to wait to see if maybe I had given some vibe or indication that I do that but I always try to give the person a fair shake just in case I read things wrong. Cause, hey, we're all human and we can sometimes read things wrong. 

Besides, the internet is notorious for being incapable of getting our true intent across at times. So, no worries. 

wags: The garbage was in a cabinet under the sink. The cats are the ones who opened it up to go inside. (It's a pretty big area under there.) The cats like to lie on the floor in there for some reason unbeknownst to me. Well, when one of them did that not too long ago, the hoodlums got curious and stuck their noses in there and discovered a beautiful trophy known as, "unclaimed food pieces and other things to fling all over the house"! Hurray! I did try the child proof lock thing and that is going to cost me money to repair the damage since they decided that if they couldn't open the child proof locking mechanism, why, they would just go ahead and scratch their way through. Currently the trash hides in the shower...but I'm sure it's only a matter of time before they figure that out, as well and I really don't want glass all over the house.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

Maxy24 said:


> Wait so is the trash in a cabinet? If it is then do you know any scent they find particularly revolting? Like vinegar, citrus, bengay, etc. If so you can try making the inside of the cabinet smell like that so when they try to get is, they are repulsed. Make sure the cabinet is not often left open or else they'll get used to the smell. Might not work if they really want the food, but you never know. You could also lace the contents of the trash with bitter apple. However make sure you watch the first few times with these to make sure they work. You could also put some sort of plastic on the cabinet (like a laminated poster) and stick with the baby locks. This would prevent the dogs from scratching the cabinet up because it is protected by the plastic. Then you'd just have to wait for the behavior to extinguish as they realize it does not work. I would wait util it's extinguished before fixing the cabinets just in case they get the plastic off.
> 
> But your best bet is just getting a metal trash can with a lid. To be extra safe I'd get one that has a little lock, or buy child locks for it. Then put a lifting weight in the bottom of the can so that it can't be knocked over.


Maxy, those are some fantastic ideas! First I have to figure out what repluses them and I'm sure if it will repluse them, it will also repulse the cats and that could very well be a solution. I like the way you think.

I also like the idea of putting a weight in the bottom of a new trash can and I've seen some with locks, (now that I've been looking around), so we may have a winner there. 

Still, I'm going to use your idea for the tiny bathroom trash as well since they like to dig in there. That is out and I try to empty it in to the bigger trash every night before I put the bigger trash can in the shower but the scent thingie might work. Heck, if that works, maybe I can start scenting other areas I don't want them in.....which isn't many places but a few. 

THANKS!!

3Musketeers: Yah, it will definitely have to be weighted...one inside and one on top. Frakin' hoodlums...I'll come to make them hate trash if it kills me.


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

hoodlums, idiots and punks, umm. is that what you think
of your dogs? you could train them to stay
out of the trash, off the counters and don't take food
off of a plate. put the trash in a place so they can't get to it
you could crate the dogs when you can't watch them.


----------



## AmeliaPond (Mar 25, 2011)

We basically don't give our dog any chances to get into the trash. When we leave the house, she goes into her large crate until we get home.

We're lucky because our dog hasn't tried to get into the trash at all or anything like that. But if she did start getting into things when I shower and stuff like that, I'd just put her in her crate so she wouldn't have the chance to do it anymore.

I'm not sure if anything like that is an option for you or not.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

doggiedad said:


> hoodlums, idiots and punks, umm. is that what you think
> of your dogs?


I think Serenity uses these nicknames for her dogs as a playful note, not a serious one. Even I give my dogs less that PC nicknames...its a habit but it doesn't mean I think they are truly stupid or clueless...


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> hoodlums, idiots and punks, umm. is that what you think
> of your dogs?


I'm pretty sure those are meant as terms of endearment. Just like I often call Wallaby "The Little Stinker."


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

doggiedad said:


> hoodlums, idiots and punks, umm. is that what you think
> of your dogs?


I guess you've never heard of "terms of affection". :shocked:


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> I think Serenity uses these nicknames for her dogs as a playful note, not a serious one. Even I give my dogs less that PC nicknames...its a habit but it doesn't mean I think they are truly stupid or clueless...


Man, you should hear some of the stuff I call my dogs. :biggrin: If he thinks "hoodlums" and "punks" are bad, I don't even wanna post what mine get called! 

Needless to say, I love my dogs dearly.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

:wink:Ha Ha! Hoodlums Idiots Punks hahahahaah! Those are so sweet those names! I need to use these names versus the ones I do use ! My dogs at some times get called some particular adjectives that are unmentionable and unprintable here woohooo:tape2:! But I am going to try hoodlums idiots and punks because they are so much nicer than what I say! Love those phrases! keep them coming !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

In reference to the question posed to me earlier, I'm going to bite my tongue and merely state that everyone else has pretty much covered it for me.

In other news, I went and got a garbage can today. I spent a considerable amount of time in the garbage can aisle of the store comparing the "step to open" lid and the "locking" lid. (It was one or the other.) I tested and re-tested. I checked durability. I knocked each one over. I tackled them. I pretty much took up the entire aisle. Bag on one shelf, keys on the floor, one garbage can in the middle of the aisle, another one 3 feet away, lids behind me...I was serious about getting the right one. So serious, in fact, that even though I'm usually very aware of my surroundings and always try to get out of the way if I see other people wanting to come down the aisle, I was engrossed in my studies and looked up to see a lady gawking at me as I tested the cans. 

Does everyone else just pick a color and go? Doesn't anyone else test products out before they buy?

I ended up with one that has a locking lid. You just push on the little uh....push down thingie....(long week, brain no longer functions), that is located on one side of the lid and it pops open. You then snap it shut, it's locked in to place. The one where you step to open, the lid kept falling off, it was too loose and they didn't have any other lids or cans to choose from. Which is fine because my HOODLUMS would probably figure it out anyway. Even if it was on accident the first time, they learn quick....regardless what they try to make me believe.

So, tonight will be the first test. I'm off tomorrow so I can stay up all night pretending to sleep. We'll see if they do any investigating. Thus far, they haven't even shown the slightest interest in the thing even when I first brought it home.

And I'm still looking for something that repels them. That will be the icing on the cake.

Thanks.


----------



## SerenityFL (Sep 28, 2010)

I know this is older but I wanted to update:

It's been a month since I purchased the garbage can with the lid that flips open.

Results: Not one single attempt to pick through the garbage anymore. It is no longer strewn through the house, chewed on, evidence coming out the back end later, none of it. They don't even try. The garbage is actually OUT, in plain sight, whereas before it was under the kitchen sink, in a cabinet. 

Strange but not a single incident. They haven't even tried to knock it over.

Conclusion: Locking lids or cans that require you to either step or click to open, work.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Fantastic Glad it worked! it's always nice when a plan comes together! :smile:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think hoodlums is pretty appropriate and even through the cold keyboard, it is said with humour and love....and i also think that idiots and punks are said the same way.

i won't even tell you what i call my dogs using dulcet tones.......: )


----------

